

Show HN: My weekend project - vaf

Hey HN! I had some extra time this weekend and I built a prototype of a concept I had for a social network.<p>The idea is based around a concept I call "microevents". Basically I want to be able to quickly generate an event like "I want to grab a coffee". This event will be posted in a stream where others can say "Hey! I wanna join in!" and be listed in that event. The original poster can then proceed to create a "meetup" where he/she describes where and when to meet.<p>This is just the web app but a mobile version will definitely come if I feel that I am getting positive feedback for the site.<p>On the tech side its some pretty jQuery, basic PHP  and storage is on MySQL. The authentication is through Twitter's @anywhere. Not the greatest but really easy to deploy. I plan on constructing my own authentication system in the future where the user can populate his/her social graph by connecting to Facebook and Twitter. That is a future plan though.<p>Tell me what you think! It is kind of empty right now but if you will all join me in the Ann Arbor, MI we can populate that local list some.<p>Ah! I forgot to mention that I am only supporting a few cities. I will be featuring a full set of cities in the future. Sorry about that.<p>http://www.torehansharman.com/gathr
======
jamesgagan
This is very similar (identical?) to one of my projects -
<http://shoutfast.com> \- how will you beat the "chicken and egg" problem?

------
glimcat
So, it lets me do something I can already do with Twitter, and I log in using
Twitter?

~~~
vaf
I dont think you can do the same on Twitter.

~~~
glimcat
I'm pretty sure I can if what you said here is all there is to it. Not the bit
about creating stuff, but the process is more usable with fewer steps anyway.
The "hey anyone want to get coffee" and "sure let's get coffee at 5th & main"
is pure Twitter.

I didn't see more than that on the site, but the layout is a bit noisy so
maybe I missed something?

------
ig1
Couple of startups in this space: plancast.com and kliqed.com

~~~
vaf
Wow! These are actually great. I tried googling what I was building but I
didnt get anything. Thanks!

